
XEmacs at a crossroads - tosh
http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.emacs.xemacs.announce/92
======
ScottBurson
Yeah, I've been using XEmacs since it was Lucid Emacs, but I guess it's
getting to be time to switch. Even SLIME no longer supports XEmacs.

------
facorreia
[2015]

